# IBS and Anxiety: Story of humiliation



## Federica (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't believe I am writing about his. I started to feel "different" when I started my pre-university in sudamerica, I was 18 y.o. I felt anxiety that cause me to pass gas. Of course I felt very humiliated. I kept skipping class. Then I change my sched. thinking there will be other people that don't know me and won't make fun of me. After I started first year, first four months were great after that it got worse. People in class will say stuff like "give her diapers". I finally quit my studies in Biology, after three years. And only seven courses with good grades.After I quit, I did start with theraphy and then gym and then yoga, and it seemed to help. No stress.Then I got a good job, move out of my parents. Met my boyfriend, now my husband.Then I came to America thinking I can leave of the humiliation and bad memories behind.But sadly no.It started again after I took my first on campus course at a local college. Yes I was trying to finally go back to school. As I knew I had bad anxiety issues that can cause me to have gas, I went on a juice fast before going to class. First three weeks were wonderful, I felt me! Healthy me. Then it backfire me and gave me gas, horrible fear, panic attacks and more horrible smells. I tried everything given at the Dr. Zimeticone pills (antigas pills) that worsen then problem. I've tried pain killers, they make me drossy and can't focus, not got for studying, working or driving, so pretty much impaired me from almost everything.I don't have friends in here, because I am so afraid to go outside and do something. Is literally consuming my life.Now at 31 y.o. I am feeling helpless, can't afford theraphy, I am the main income provider in my household and my job is being patient with me, or at least for now. I am having this episodes of panic attacks and smells, diahrrea, gas, muscle pain. Can't focus at work. My husband is upset with me for losing days at work. Don't know what to do, but I need help, friends... someone who know what is like to have ibs.


----------



## sosickofbeingsick (Aug 2, 2011)

I know how you feel. Haven't gone to college yet, but work is hell. What is your diet like?


----------



## Federica (Aug 6, 2011)

sosickofbeingsick said:


> I know how you feel. Haven't gone to college yet, but work is hell. What is your diet like?


My diet is not all that great because I'm afraid it will give me gass. So I limit my food. Tea with toast, and nothing on the toast. Then launch is a ham, cheese and lettuce sandwich. Then dinner, rice and fish, or chicken and pasta. Pizza once a week, not from store, I make it myself. During the day my work is very busy, and I can be munching on since I work in a dental office. So I try to have water at hand, but lately it seems that everything bothers it. I freaking out that I will have to go to a seminar, and stay there for eight hours sitting in the middle of a crow of people. Don't know what else to do. I'm thinking on taking Anxietin, or maybe find a Dr. to give me something else. What is your diet like? Do you treat your ibs with drugs or naturally?Thanks for responding!


----------



## AnotherCrappyDay (Nov 22, 2005)

Federica said:


> My diet is not all that great because I'm afraid it will give me gass. So I limit my food. Tea with toast, and nothing on the toast. Then launch is a ham, cheese and lettuce sandwich. Then dinner, rice and fish, or chicken and pasta. Pizza once a week, not from store, I make it myself. During the day my work is very busy, and I can be munching on since I work in a dental office. So I try to have water at hand, but lately it seems that everything bothers it. I freaking out that I will have to go to a seminar, and stay there for eight hours sitting in the middle of a crow of people. Don't know what else to do. I'm thinking on taking Anxietin, or maybe find a Dr. to give me something else. What is your diet like? Do you treat your ibs with drugs or naturally?Thanks for responding!


Try giving up the cheese (and all dairy). Make sure that your tea is decaff and that you're not putting any sugar into it. Check that the bread you eat doesn't have any artificial ingredients such as high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## Federica (Aug 6, 2011)

AnotherCrappyDay said:


> Try giving up the cheese (and all dairy). Make sure that your tea is decaff and that you're not putting any sugar into it. Check that the bread you eat doesn't have any artificial ingredients such as high fructose corn syrup.


Thanks.I'll try to quit all dairy products at least for a week.Will sugar like organic succanat be okay? or not sugar at all?


----------



## AnotherCrappyDay (Nov 22, 2005)

Federica said:


> Thanks.I'll try to quit all dairy products at least for a week.Will sugar like organic succanat be okay? or not sugar at all?


I'd try it without any sugar at first, just to see if you can feel a little bit better. If you feel better without it, then try to slowly add it back in and see how you feel. I'd stay away from artificial sweeteners, as those are known to cause problems with IBS.


----------

